# cannot print to my windows networked dell 922 printer



## paigesdad (Nov 21, 2007)

Help!!
I have a MacBook with OSX 10.4.  My home computer is a Dell XPS.  I have networked through a wireless netgear router.  I have set up a home network.  My problem is that Dell does not support mac.  I have done some research and found that the Dell 922 all in one is identicle to a lexmark x5270.  I downloaded the printer drivers for that printer only it is a Whole package not just a driver.  Please help me with a work around or something.


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 22, 2007)

paigesdad said:


> ... Please help me with a work around or something.


You are not going to like this, but as far as Macs [and Linux] are concerned your printer is a paperweight.


----------



## moore78ad (Dec 20, 2007)

don't give up too soon! I am having a similar issue, though, I am certain that with a fresh install of XPSP2 (before ANY updates) I was able to print off my PC with the Mac...however, judging by my frustration now, that my have just been a pipe dream.

There are long drawn out procedures and software installs that are needed. Unfortunately I cannot find/run them.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is a workaround:
http://iharder.sourceforge.net/current/macosx/winmacprinter/


----------



## Kees Buijs (Dec 21, 2007)

paigesdad said:


> Help!!
> I have a MacBook with OSX 10.4.  My home computer is a Dell XPS.  I have networked through a wireless netgear router.  I have set up a home network.  My problem is that Dell does not support mac.  I have done some research and found that the Dell 922 all in one is identicle to a lexmark x5270.  I downloaded the printer drivers for that printer only it is a Whole package not just a driver.  Please help me with a work around or something.



Although you need a good driver for the mac, another solution may be to buy a printer server for the printer and connect the printer directly to the network. Now your pc does not have to be on to use the printer and whatever os you have on the pc is of no concern anymore.


Good luck, kees


----------



## gsahli (Dec 21, 2007)

Kees Buijs said:


> another solution may be to buy a printer server for the printer and connect the printer directly to the network.



Kees, that won't help in any way if you don't have a Mac OS X driver.


----------



## andyhargreaves (Dec 23, 2007)

gsahli said:


> Here is a workaround:
> http://iharder.sourceforge.net/current/macosx/winmacprinter/



I can confirm that this works with many (all?) kinds of printer hosted on Windows PCs.

Andy


----------



## moore78ad (Dec 23, 2007)

I would think at this point that the print server is the easier way to go...


----------



## gsahli (Dec 23, 2007)

moore78ad -
I guess you missed my reply to Kees...
You need a driver to print to any printer -- there are No Mac drivers for that model Dell non-postscript printer.


----------



## andyhargreaves (Dec 24, 2007)

indeed. The method I commented on above does not require device specific drivers, as it emulates the Apple generic printer using those drivers.

Andy


----------



## Kees Buijs (Dec 27, 2007)

gsahli said:


> Kees, that won't help in any way if you don't have a Mac OS X driver.



As you can read, the first part of my reply = Although you need a good driver for the mac, so i covered that part too.


Good luck< kees


----------

